# AC Duct Problems



## kberryfire2 (Aug 7, 2010)

Hello all i just joined tis forum, looking for answers.... I have under the house duct work that has been torn to pieces by armadillo's...  some spots were actully opened up and cooling the world.  I have patched myself,  but really need to have it all redone...  Called ac company and they never showed... Please any suggestions will be appericated..


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 7, 2010)

kberryfire2 said:


> I have under the house duct work that has been torn to pieces by armadillo's...  some spots were actully opened up and cooling the world.



So your responsible for global cooling??

Welcome , looks like you need a new AC company. 
What kind of ductwork do you have? The flexible, rigid fiberglass or  plastic coated wire? Or real metal ductwork solid all the way around?

And how old is this system, and what size is it. How many rooms do you cool?

The reason I ask is maybe it's time for a split wall mounted package with no ductwork. They mount on the wall and only the pipes to the outside compressor unit go through the wall. And they keep you healthier because there is no "dirty ductwork", to send you screaming into the night.

We are here for ya,


----------



## kberryfire2 (Aug 7, 2010)

it's a heat pump about 2000 was bought by previous owner.  But don't know how long the duct work has been in place...house built in 86,  the piece i put back togather was 6  hard sheet metel,  with insulation around it.... The  rest is probley the same size or a little bigger...  there is hardley No insulation left on the supply and return lines..  It looked like hare pipe... not sure have to go back under there and check again.. My house has vaulted ceilings in the main room.  3 bedrooms 2 bath really looks like a aframe with 2 wings on either side.  i would like to be able to put the ducts in the attic but dont know how i could cool the main rooms living,dinning,kitchen  There is vets up there from some time ago.  Not sure if in tack.... Thanks for your responce.


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 8, 2010)

Solid ductwork and the animals destroyed it? You need a way to keep em out...but I'm sure you know that part.
I would try to get another company out there to give you options, but the wall mounted units are a different way.
Sanyo 09KS71 9,000 BTU Ductless Single Zone Mini-Split Wall-Mounted Cool Only Air Conditioner
And this is just one type, there are other models, ask your new AC guy.
Good luck.


----------



## budro (Aug 9, 2010)

inspector d is right. the new mini-split systems can also have multiple air handlers inside so you can put one upstairs and one downstairs to run off the same compressor outside. in the right place and time, mini-splits are the answer. even if you have problems as many people do getting good service techs, you can still get good advice on this forum. then hunt you a good company. thanks, buddy


----------



## lvs2 (Oct 17, 2010)

The fist step also would be to take care of the Pest Problem as well. There is nothing more frustrating then spending time and money, too have rodents come back. I have a hamster problem ( kids x-mas present going wrong) and I thought i had them exterminated and then came back twice. Just makes sense especially if you are going to bring out a  <a href="http://mylocalhvac.com/ny/rochester/heating-repair-rochester"> HVAC Techs  </a>.


----------

